

Nanoform – a sapphire storage medium - goldenkey
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/862339253/fahrenheit-2451-preserve-your-data-for-eternity

======
goldenkey
Example of a nanoform:
[http://www.fahrenheit2451.com/kolor/fahrenheit2451/index.htm...](http://www.fahrenheit2451.com/kolor/fahrenheit2451/index.html)

